# Glass Bottles



## Utahgreenhead (Apr 28, 2009)

So I was out and about this last weekend, and found an old glass bottle that is in remarkable shape. It has the name knoxit on the side of the bottle. Almost like it was part of the mold that was used to make the bottle. Has anyone ever found anything like this? It's a pretty cool old bottle, and it came from an area that had a lot of mining traffic back in the day. I was wondering if it was an old medicine bottle. I'll take a picture tonight and post it. Just wondering if anyone has heard of anything like this before.


----------



## castnblast (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm a pharmacist and collect old medicine bottles so I did a little search....

According to a medical journal article I found from 1920, Knoxit was an old remedy for venereal diseases. It must not have worked very well because it's manufacturer was subject to prosecution under the Food and Drugs Act for false and fraudulent claims....

I would love to see a picture of the bottle if you want to post it.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I use to dable a little in digging for bottles. I recall that early bottles were hand blown. The appearance of bubbles in the glass indicated they were hand blown. An apparent seam on the bottle indicated the use of a wood mold to shape the bottle as it was blown. I don't remember how the years broke down for each one. I'm sure there are web sites for bottle collectors that could really help you out. Looks like castnblast at least got you in the ball park.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Cool find on that bottle Utahgreenhead....and good research castnblast !!

I have an old bottle with seams on each side....it says... Marques and Co. Inc./80 PR/ BARSELD....

I can't figure out what the BARSELD is, any takers?


----------



## Utahgreenhead (Apr 28, 2009)

Here's a few pictures of what the bottle looks like. I have full sized copy of this, but it was too big to post on here. Email me if you would like to get it so you can zoom in and see what it looks like. Also, does anybody have any ideas on how to clean out the crap pasted on the inside? I let it soak full of water for 2 days straight, and there wasn't much that came out of it.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool.


----------



## castnblast (Jan 15, 2009)

That's a neat-looking bottle. 

As for cleaning it out, you might try soaking it in vinegar.... If it's mineral deposits that are stuck in there it might do the trick without being to harsh. 
We have really hard water at my house and my wife's dishes get coated with mineral deposits in the dishwasher. A couple of times a month she throws a measuring cup full of vinegar in with the dishes and the deposits disappear.

A bottle brush like they use for baby bottles might also work.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

.45 said:


> Cool find on that bottle Utahgreenhead....and good research castnblast !!
> 
> I have an old bottle with seams on each side....it says... Marques and Co. Inc./80 PR/ BARSELD....
> 
> I can't figure out what the BARSELD is, any takers?


Well from a little, ok very little investigation here is my theory. Marques and Co. appears to be a wine or liqour importer or was. 80PR = proof? Barseld appears to be a family name.

So my guess some sort of liquor produced by the BARSELD family and imported by Marques and Co. o-||


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice. I have a few boxes of old bottles out in the garage. A bunch that look similar to the one in your picture. I'll have to go dig them out.. I found two old Clorox bottles that had corks in them, I'm thinking they're pretty old. I'll have to post some pictures when I have some time.


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

I found this in downtown Midvale on a construction project. A bottle collector said its over 100 years old, he offered $50 for it.[attachment=0:2n892iug]bottle (Large).jpg[/attachment:2n892iug]


----------



## mdg01 (Sep 16, 2010)

I have been collecting bottles for many years, and have an extensive library for research if anyone is interested. Values fluctuate greatly, and bottles bring the most money in their local region. Of course, Poison bottles are the most expensive most of the time, but embossed bottles always are more valuable than labeled bottles.


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

I also have a KNOXIT bottle, I cant remember where I found it, I think I found it in Midvale years ago when I was working on the Sherin Steel project. I did find this web site and I think this is what was in it. I have a ton of these old bottles and some hand made marbles I found threw the years. one mans junk is another mans treasure.

http://americanhistory.si.edu/collectio ... bjkey=4708


----------

